# Sudden DHCPCD issue - Infinte IP ...

## NicZak

Im sure that this isn't the first time someone has asked this, but it seems strange that it just started happening out of the blue.  Upon boot when initializing my network I get the message: "dhcpcd[4227]: infinte IP address lease time.  Exiting."  I have yet to notice any functionality problems, but I still want to know why I am getting that message.  Any thoughts?  

	- NicZak

----------

## magoo

 *NicZak wrote:*   

> Im sure that this isn't the first time someone has asked this, but it seems strange that it just started happening out of the blue.  Upon boot when initializing my network I get the message: "dhcpcd[4227]: infinte IP address lease time.  Exiting."  I have yet to notice any functionality problems, but I still want to know why I am getting that message.  Any thoughts?  
> 
> 	- NicZak

 

it would appear that your dhcpd.conf (mine is in /etc/dhcp3/ but that is a *gasp* debian box, so im not sure as to where gentoo puts it) is not setting an expiration on the lease. there appear to be two lines in the config which control the lease time and mine look like this:

```

/etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf::

default-lease-time 86400;

max-lease-time 86400;

```

which sets the lease time to 1 day (or 86400 seconds).

hope this points you in the right direction.

----------

## TheWart

hmm, magoo. Thanks for the tip.  I got that error, but usually just dismissed it.

----------

